# You'da thunk he was Starving to Death



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, all of the Blue Buffalo food was on sale, so I decided to get two cans of Blue Wilderness. One can of Turkey & Chicken, one can of Duck & Chicken. I planned to mix some of it with his dry food and use it for training. 

I mixed some with his dinner and OMG. He INHALED his dinner! You could have swore that he hadn't eaten since the day he was born. He LICKED his bowl clean and then sat there staring at me for some more. I did some training with him with it and it was like crack to him! LOL 

Ohhh, what have I done...? xD


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My parents have a little spaniel who's 10 years old and has been eating canidae wet and dry for as long as i can remember and this dog goes absolutely nuts for dinner. Spinning in circles and barking like a maniac while preparing dinner. 

When the food hits the ground, he's like a doggie vacuum cleaner the way he cleans his bowl. It's like he was starved and finally got a meal the way this dog eats. He's done this every day of his life forever. The dog just loves to eat. I guess some dogs just love food.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think I'll be having anymore issues getting him to eat his breakfast. Haha. Normally I'll have to use some of the kibbles as treats and make him sit, lay down, stay, come, etc. and feed them to him and then he'll eat. I doubt I'll have to do that now! LOL

I was kind of worried he was going to choke he was eating it so fast. When I get the bowl tomorrow morning, I'll space it out instead of piling it all in the middle of his bowl.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sometimes they get extra hungry when they go through growth spurts too. I know when lucy was a puppy, she had her days when she didn't want to eat anything and others when she couldn't get enough food. 

Now i don't know how much of a growth spurt a pom puppy can go through, but may be something that may cause the extra appetite.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Sometimes they get extra hungry when they go through growth spurts too. I know when lucy was a puppy, she had her days when she didn't want to eat anything and others when she couldn't get enough food.
> 
> Now i don't know how much of a growth spurt a pom puppy can go through, but may be something that may cause the extra appetite.


All that fuzz takes protein. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Babsy isn't going through any growth spurt, but when I put down her eggs, bacon, and toast this morning, she scarfed it up like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's grown quite a bit since I got him, amazingly. Sounds kinda stupid since he's so small, but a lot of people that saw him when I got him, then saw him again within the past few days have been saying, "He's gotten bigger!" Haha.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hey we went to a picnic for my husbands clinic today and one of the women asked if Shasta was the "same tiny puppy" she'd seen 4 weeks ago... She looked at Shasta like a one eyed monster had suddenly appeared when we told her yes. Apparently Shasta has gotten HUGE. She's a big puppy and she's definitely grown but seriously? Some people are just funny


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha, I can only imagine people's reactions if Ozzy's growth was as dramatic as a GSD's!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

from that moment on i had the song Flying Purple People Eater running through my head.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> from that moment on i had the song Flying Purple People Eater running through my head.


Thanks. 

Now it's stuck in my head. 

"Well I saw the thing comin' out of the sky, it had one long horn and one big eye. I began-a-shakin' and I said 'whoo-ee,' it looks like a purple people eater to me!" 

Urggg. xD


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Now it's stuck in my head.
> 
> ...


 
now imagine singing that out loud and accidently pushing the button while you're working the drive thru window on your 2nd night working and the customer just about dies laughing and almost crashes into menu board!!! it was an interesting 2nd night... (sad i didnt get to tuck my kids in bed...)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL That would be interesting. xD

People at work laugh at me all the time because I sing to the songs, and they're like, "Summer time, summer time, summer summer summer time!" Or, "It's my party and I'll cry if I want to, cry if I want to, cry if I want to! You would cry too if it happened to you!" Sheesh. 

Purple People Eater is actually one that plays every now and then. LOL I know every word to that song.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Making his breakfast this morning, he was watching me like a hawk, whimpering and dancing around, walking up my butt. LOL 

Yeah, he likes the canned mixed in.


----------

